# Ubers $5k per month guarantee...



## 556baller (Sep 8, 2014)

While listening to AM 640 in North County San Diego CA, I heard Uber's radio add that guaranteed new drivers $5k per month. The offer "details" state the following;

1. Accept at least 85% of all requests

2. Begin at least 75% of trips in your city

3. Sign up before 12/15/14

4. Hit the numbers above in 4 weeks after you are activated

5. Must take first trip by 12/26/2014

I question wether or not you would even be able to drive by the 26th if you signed up by the deadline. Seems like another Uber load...

http://blog.uber.com/radio?utm_source=radio_landing


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Of course it is. And God forbid there's a big snowstorm this winter. Goodbye guarantee.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh snowstorms, I didn't think about that in DC for instance. They have a five thousand dollar ad going on right now.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone noticed they are not even trying to get new riders? It's all about getting more drivers in. Ads in FB, radio, CL with these outrageous claims. Sick.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

That's funny..after they run the pseudo background check it will be January 26th before anyone drives. Unconscionable


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

it looks like they will on board a shit storm of new drivers for New Years Eve with this radio promotion


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Saw a sign on a NYC bus that says make $10,000 in December Uber


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I know people are expected to do their own research / due diligence / etc. But this is really getting out of hand.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

It won't take that long to onboard them. Use their own phones, pseudo background check done in few min. "You are good to go" lol. Either way no one will make any money and forget the guarantee. Btw - how do they guarantee that shit to new drivers and not to all? Lol.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

556baller said:


> While listening to AM 640 in North County San Diego CA, I heard Uber's radio add that guaranteed new drivers $5k per month. The offer "details" state the following;
> 
> 1. Accept at least 85% of all requests
> 
> ...


_Yeah right.I referred my friend .He signed up at the end of Oct. He is still waiting to be cleared to drive._


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am signing up all my riders who show the slightest interest. I know there will be so many drivers soon, you will not be able to swing your dick without hitting several of then on each side. So, let's go with the madness. I might as well get some referral fees before the fat lady sings and the party is over.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Yeah right.I referred my friend .He signed up at the end of Oct. He is still waiting to be cleared to drive._


I had tried to signup way back in may here in orlando but had problems with uploading my docs; went out of town & then they text me saying come by to office to pickup free iphone...get back to florida a month later...they say no office....upload docs again...get waitlaisted for like a 1 1/2 finally get onboarded then get hit with lower fares & a phone fee....f*ck phone fee use android app...shit for fares...$10-$15 too much time ... too lil $$$

Insurance issues...WAY TOO MUCH RISK....pt gas $ looking for other work....this SUCKS

Oh & here in Florida there advertising DAILY several times a day EARN $1,500 week Over Holidays!

EVERYONE NEEDS TO FLAG THEIR JOBS ADS!


----------



## Poki (Dec 1, 2014)

And I thought truck driver recruiters were bad.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

They are getting desperate to get enough drivers for the holiday demand.

If they do end up getting more drivers, it will only end with very few drivers making the guarantee and the rest getting shafted. They can only screw over the drivers so many times before it backfires.


----------



## 556baller (Sep 8, 2014)

I hear all the time about companies getting sued for all kinds of issues small than this. Uber is like Amway or some other BS MLM...


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Moofish said:


> They are getting desperate to get enough drivers for the holiday demand.
> 
> If they do end up getting more drivers, it will only end with very few drivers making the guarantee and the rest getting shafted. They can only screw over the drivers so many times before it backfires.


_*Well found out there are aprx 7,800 Uber Drivers in the Orlando market....aprx 25,000 drivers in florida statewide....WAY TOO MANY Drivers already...WHY are they Still advertising for Drivers....and yet NO ADVERTISING for RIDERS/CUST*_OMERS


----------

